

Python-related subreddit traffic, visualized (updated hourly) - sloria
http://www.stevenloria.com/python-subreddit-stats/

======
sillysaurus
How is it updated hourly? Did you write your own crawler to pull the data?

~~~
sloria
More info here: [https://github.com/sloria/python-subreddit-
stats](https://github.com/sloria/python-subreddit-stats). Not much to it--the
script uses BeautifulSoup to scrape user count, and an Openshift app runs the
script hourly as a cronjob.

~~~
sillysaurus
I don't see the scraper (the BeautifulSoup script) at that repo. Did I miss it
or is it not committed?

~~~
sloria
Link was in the README:
[https://github.com/sloria/datasources/blob/master/scripts/ru...](https://github.com/sloria/datasources/blob/master/scripts/rusers.py)

